# Low AMH result & about to start IVF for the first time!



## Hope33

Hi Everyone, I'm totally new to this site but feel really relieved to read about women in the same situation as me.  

My story.....
I'm 33 years old and my DH and I started ttc 3 years ago when we were living in Surrey.  Two years ago I went to see my GP who ran a series of blood tests and sent me to the hospital to check that my tubes weren't blocked and I also had an ultrasound of my uterus. I was told that I was completely fine but my DH's sa was a little off what is considered 'normal'.  6 months later we saw a fertility nurse, who again couldn't see any obvious problems, then we saw a NHS consultant a month later who said that ICSI was a possibility but as we were young and healthy we should keeping trying naturally for another 6 months...

In the meantime we moved to Leicestershire because of my DH's job.  I gave up my teaching job when we moved as we thought that the stress of it might have been affecting my fertility.  After living in hope every month, I still wasn't pregnant after ttc for 2 years.  I went to see my new GP and he said that I should have new blood tests taken and then he would refer me to a private fertility consultant.  This GP said that all the bloods had to done on day 21.  Being a geek on all of this by then, I said that this wouldn't produce the right results as i was having 22-24 days periods so the progesterone level would inevitably be low. He told me that he knew his job and that the tests were to be done on day 21....as predicted the progesterone level came back v low and he referred me to consultant on the basis that I probably wasn't ovulating.  The referral letter simply said that my FSH, LH and Oestradiol levels were 'normal'.  When I asked the GP's secretary for the exact results, the GP came out and told me that they weren't necessary as he'd already written the letter ...

My private consultant focused on the issue that I might not be ovulating (but I knew I was from OPK and that I hadn't missed a period since I was 13).  After a series of tests it turns out that I was ovulating and we were labelled as 'unexplained infertility'.  Last month we met with the consultant again and made the decision to start IVF.  He told me that he would need to take a series of different bloods  on day 3 to check for everything and he was also give me a scan on day 3 to check my follicles/womb.  

During the scan the consultant started to worry me by saying that he could only see 7 follicles and a large cyst.  Last week we went back for the official results and he told me that my FSH level was 11, my LH level was 5, my oestradiol level was 450 and that my AMH level was just over 2.  Combined with the limited follicles he could see, he said that I had premature ovarian failure and the chance of IVF working for us was dramatically lower than a 'normal' couple.  I have been completely devastated ever since and I am also very angry that this wasn't picked up beforehand by the other professionals.  I looked back over my notes and both GPs had done my blood tests for FSH on day 21 which would have given false readings.  Neither seemed to take my incredibly high oestradiol reading (over 500 two years ago) into account.  I feel that we have wasted so much time.

The consultant has said that there is no time to waste and we start IVF in January.  He has put me on the pill (microgynon) which I started 4 days ago and I am to take it until the 04.01.11.  I then start my injections a week later.  I am so scared that despite the fact he is going to give me an aggressive dose of the drugs that I am still not going to produce enough eggs, or if I do the egg quality is going to be rubbish.  After trying for so long I can't believe that this is happening to me and I am only 33 years old.  To make matters worse, we seem to have friends who have just had babies or who are pregnant and it is really starting to get me down.

Sorry this has been quite a long posting but it's been quite therapeutic to write it all down! Thank you.


----------



## melmel

Hi hope  

I to am pretty new to this site, and like u am so relieved that i have found it, you will be blown over by the amount of support and love there is here....
I completley understand your frustration with doctors etc, i have been in similar situations in the past and its pretty unfair when they dont listen   
When i am having a bit of a down day and want someone to blame, my old doctor is right at the top of my list  (i was misdiagnosed to)
We all have very different journeys to take, but we are all going through the same to...
i saw some similarities to me in your story, so after many people have reached out to me on here, knew i had to reach out to u....  
I am just about to start my round 2 of ivf due to v. low amh and i to have a program of a helluva lot of drugs this time, all squashed up into  about a week....
I will know by end of jan if its worked...??    
So please, know your not alone
keep me posted...
i look forward to hearing from you
keep smiling
lots of love 
mel xxx


----------



## Anilih

Hello hope 

First of all your situation may not be as bad as you think. I am no expert but I will share my personal journey with you. DH and I have the same problem. We have been trying just over a year when DH was told that he had severe count, motility.....etc problem. All test showed I was fine until they did Amh test and it came in at 2.45. I was told it is the average number for 45 year old. You can imagine my shock. Any I was told that amh is not indicative of quality it is an indication of ovarian reserve. At our age the egg quality is likely to be fine. Anyway, I just want you to know we went through icsi nearly 6 weeks ago and we were successful first time. Early days yet but all my numbers have come up very good so far.  Your AMH indicates you will have lower number of follies and you only need one good one.  

During my stimms I was concerned about the number of follies ( I only had 7) they kept telling me it is quality not quantity that matters. Out of the 7 they got 5 eggs. Four were mature enough to be injected and by day 3 I had 2 text book perfect 8 cell embies (embryologist words) and we opted to transfer 2 and we are waiting for our first scan to see if the two have taken. My numbers indicate there might be more than in there.

Hope this cheers you up and remember your FSH can fluctuate and really something my clinic didn't put too much emphasis on. Having said that mine below 5 if I remember right.

Good luck in your journey.
Anilih


----------



## Anilih

Hello again hope forgot to say prayer helped me a lot. As prayer was such a major part of my journey (still is) I didn't want to leave it out from what I stated above.
I will pray for you from today on.
Hope every thing works out for you.
Anilih


----------



## Hope33

Hi ladies, it is really great to hear from you - it really does give me hope and I appreciate the time you've taken to reply to me.

Mel, thanks for your supportive words and the best of luck for your 2nd round of IVF in January - we'll probably be going through it together so it would great if you stayed in touch.

Anilih, I am SO encouraged by your story - it's such a shock when they tell you the amh number; I  still haven't quite got my head around it.  From what I've been reading on the net, my age is in my favour despite the POF, so fingers crossed that if I don't have the quantity I have the quality and it works as well for me as it has for you.  You must be so excited about the possibility of twins! I have you in thoughts and in my prayers as well.  I started acupuncture today in the hope that it will in some way help with the IVF physically and mentally.  Did you do anything special leading up to your IVF other than eating properly, taking the vitamins etc?  I haven't had a lot of advice from my clinic.

As you said Mel, it's great to feel that I'm not alone.

Thanks again,
Hopex


----------



## NS

Hi Ladies

I am also new to this site and have just read Hope's post and I am in a very similar situation.  DH and I have been trying for 1.5 years and I have had all the usual tests done including a lap and dye in July of this year.  I was told that all my tests were normal and that according to the NHS consultant I have unexplained infertility and should keep trying naturally. However, I have a history of endo and had surgery in 2007 to remove cysts and bits of endo so I was not convinced by the NHS consultant's verdict or very relaxed approach to my situation.  In October of this year, I saw a private consultant and the first test (among many) was the AMH test.  To my horror, I was told a few weeks ago that my AMH result was only 0.5 and I am only 30 years old!  As you can imagine I have been very upset since being told these results.

Our private consultant has suggested we start IVF straight away and we are due to start our first round in January on the maximum dose of drugs given the poor result.  I have never had any treatment and I am really scared about what is all involves not to mention the worry about not responding to any drugs!

Any advice and positive stories would be really appreciated!


----------



## Anilih

Hi hope sorry I didn't get a chance to respond to you sooner. I have been so busy last few days. I didn't change my diet much. I gave up wine and caffeine about 2 months before tx. 
No evidence as far as am aware that this helps but just wanted to do it for myself. As I was getting ready for tx I read that protien helps with quality. This was a problem for me as I am a vegetarian. After thinking a lot about it I decided to use raw organic hemp powder in my morning smoothies as alternative. To be honest I don't know how much this helped as only did it during stimms and I think you are supposed to do it well in advance.  If you are a meet eater you don't have to worry about all this.

Best of luck and keep thinking positive x


----------



## Hope33

Thanks for the advice - I've read about the protein thing and am now forcing myself to drink loads of milk and am abstaining from wine which is harder than I thought!


----------



## mumford

Hi there my name is caroline,just wanted to say you are not alone.I am 32 years of age and me and my husband have 
      been trying for children for 4 years.I had an eptopic pregnancy 3 years ago and had my fallopian tube removed,i then found 
    out that my remaining tube was blocked.I found that devastating,ivf was my worst nightmare.Anyway on a more positive note i begin down regulating on the 20th of december.I am very nervous about it but i guess you take it one step at a time.
I think at this age it feels like everyone has either had children or are pregnant.Hopefully that will be us soon,
Good luck 
caroline


----------



## turtle32

Hi Hope,
I was told at the grand old age of 32 that my FSH was 13 and my AMH was 0.69 (there are two scales for AMH not sure which one my consultant used), but I was told I was 'borderline premature ovarian failure'.  I was told to expect max 5 eggs on top shelf dose on first round of ICSI (husband had VR).  I got 12 eggs, one of which turned into a pregnancy from an FET but I miscarried.
Next round, 9 months later, I got just 5 eggs.  I was devastated as saw this as my fertility having declined even more so.  However, the emrbyologist told me they usually have one 'alpha' egg, and that wee egg is now a 22 week pregnancy.  Don't give up before you've started.  The worst bit about IVF is the unknown, but keep positive and healthy and do all you can to eat healthily, lay off the alcohol etc and eat lots of protein and drink lots of milk.  
Take care of yourself.
Turtle xx


----------



## melmel

hey hope...
how you doing?
just thought i would pop by and say hi really...
Have been reading through your posts and must admit i am with you on the wine one.....lol
A big ol glass of red wine is my only vice these days, Or was should i say...... Due to start meds this wed so a good girl from now on 
I have really struggled with the protein bit to as i HATE milk and dont really eat much meat, but luckily dh is the cook in our house so asures i get a healthy and varied diet....bless him. lol

Hey turtle, thats really good news for you and all my wishes are with u at this time xxxx 
So any way, must go get ready for work now.....
love n hugs to u all
mel xxx


----------



## Jasmine3

Hello ladies

I was just reading all of your posts on AMH – I too have low AMH 0.9 and have just had a BFN from my first attempt at IVF.  During the process I had 7 follies, 5 Eggs of which two fertilised and were put back in on 2dt.  Unfortunately they didn’t take.  

As I responded to the drugs much better than anyone expected, (they didn’t even expect me to have one follie) the consultant has suggested that I go for it again, and I’m hoping to start the second round in January (subject to timings of AF & coordination with clinic shutdown etc!!).  

I wanted to know if any of you had tried acupuncture – Hope33 I think you mentioned that you had? – How was it, how many sessions did you have, did you think it was helpful?!! 

I have booked in for a session next week, but I’m a bit sceptical ...   he said for low ovarian reserve he would be sticking needles into my ear lobes??!!

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## MARIE FRANCES

Hi Hope and everyone else on this thread,
I am also new to posting on this site (although I've been reading for some time now) and it is so helpful and reassuring to be able to share our common problems. There are so many of us who are going through the same experiences as each other. 
It took me 3 years of ttc before I was given a blood test which showed a low AMH of 3 (I was 36 at the time & had just gone to a private clinic). My doctor told me that it might be a waste of time and money to try IVF as I might not produce any eggs. I had no understanding at all of why that was and it was only by reading the internet ('advanced fertility' is a fantastic website) that I gained knowledge of what my situation really meant.
Anyway, I have now had 2 full IVF cycles and though they haven't resulted in pregnancy, I have been relieved  to have had eggs collected each time. The numbers have been low ( 3 out of 6 follicles then 4 out of 5 follicles) but the quality has been good and that's what really matters. Hope - you are younger than me so please be encouraged! I know how stressful it is waiting to see if you respond to the drugs, to see how many eggs you get, to find out if they fertilise, to see if they develop then the dreaded 2ww but it is possible with a low amh. We have had 2 embryos transferred each time and 1 blastocyst embryo to freeze. It is heartbreaking when it ends in a BFN but at least there is still hope. When I was first given my low amh result I was made to feel like it was all over and I would never be able to conceive. I was devastated and it took along time to start believing it could happen again.
I suppose all I'm trying to say here is no matter how hard it is at times, KEEP THE FAITH  and one day we might just have our miracle babies.
Good luck to all.
try to keep enjoying the good things in life.X


----------



## Hope33

Hi Marie and Jasmine,

Thanks for your replies.  As I haven't had my IVF cycle yet I'm not sure if the acupuncture will make a difference to the amount of eggs they will be able to collect, but in terms of my mood, it has made so much difference. I've now had 2 sessions and can honestly say that before I started I was so down and just crying all the time.  Then once I had the acupuncture, my mood has become so much more positive and generally uplifted - I'm not sure if it's realigned my hormones or something - so for that alone I would def recommend it (my husband is also pleased that I am not so much of a looney!).  

Also, I met a friend this week who had 2 cycles of IVF and only had 4 follicles each time which didn't result in pregnancy.  The doctors told her not to bother trying again, but she did and the only thing she did differently was have acupuncture.  She went on to produce 12 eggs in the 3rd cycle and now has 2 healthy twins which I met at the weekend - this has given me no end of hope.  Fingers crossed ladies that we can be as fortunate xx


----------



## MARIE FRANCES

Hi Hope, 
Wishing you a Merry Christmas & a productive 2011! It was really interesting to read about your friend who tried acupuncture then produced 12 eggs. i would love that to happen to you, me and others like us. I did have acupuncture before my 1st cycle but gave it up as it was so expensive. Wish i'd kept it up! I have been having reflexology & reiki before my 2nd cycle and got one more egg this time so who knows. I think the most important aspect is how it makes you feel in yourself-glad acup is helping you. 
Keep positive!
lOTS OF LOVE X


----------



## Hope33

Hi Jasmine,
Sorry to hear about your BFN but am really pleased that you are going to try again.  I have started the acupuncture and I'm not sure if it will work regarding my egg quality etc but it has made me feel less strung out and more positive, so it's been worth it for that alone.  A friend of mine recently told me she has been through 3 rounds of IVF, the first time and second time she only got 4 eggs and the third time, they gave her the maximum dose of meds and she did acupunture - she produced 14 eggs and now has twins and embroys in the freezer! This gives me no end of hope!
I've just started down regulating and I've got everything crossed.
Good luck with your next treatment xx


----------



## lolabelle1

Hi Hope and everyone else on here who has low amh. Big hugs to you xxxxxx

I too have low amh but have several friends of age 35 - 40 with low amh so I would take that comment about amh of a 45 year with a pinch of salt. What an awful thing to say when you are already going through enough. 
Also, my fertility doctor says that over the age of 42 it's very rare to conceive naturally which also suggests that the average for low amh is much lower than 45.
As doctors still don't know enough about amh and at under 35 your eggs will be of great quality so you have every chance of success. 
Also that your DH has varying results will be contributing to the lack of conceiving naturally. 
The fact that women who go through the menopause and peri menopause can quite often have spontaneous pregnancies would suggest that these hormone changes do not prove anything. Another thing my doc said was that as we do not test these womens' ovarian reserve or amh there still is no real average. She said she had one patient who had undetectable amh, who had twins through egg donation, then 5 YEARS later conceived naturally.

So, even though you don't want to wait 5 years to see if things work naturally, please try to think about quality over quantity. 

Hope this has helped a little and good luck with your treatment!

xxx


----------



## jkv

Hi All! 

Its been really good to read all the positive posts! 

I am 28 years old and have an AMH of 0.7, very high FSH = Premature ovarian failure. I have been told by various Dr's that adoption or egg donation are my only options but that longing for your own child does not go away and I'm convined it will happen for me and my DH. 

I have had 2 tries at IVF, the first time I produced one good quality embryo which was transferred and then second time i didn't produce a single embryo. Its so encouraging to read the posts about those that have had acupuncture with such success. 

After my last IVF treatment I decided I wasn't go to try it again until I was physically and mentally ready (an financially!) One of the things I wanted to try was the acupuncture, I think I will def give it a go now! Just need to get my diet in tact, get myself a bit more physically fit and save some money! 

Thanks for those positive stories, it really does help! 

jkv


----------



## Jasmine3

Hi Hope33 & all the others on this thread – thanks for sharing your experiences with me.  I decided to put my reservations to one side and try acupuncture...

I had two sessions after both I was soooooo ill, just felt spaced out & had a migrane for 48 hours,   but after my third session I felt normal 

I had a scan a few days ago and interestingly  I have 11 follies - compared to 4 at this time in the last round of IVF !!!
Im still soooo sceptical about the whole thing (and handing over £40 a session is more painful than the accu needles.....!), but given my follies stats.....maybe there’s something in it? Or am I just clutching at straws and drawing a link when its just coincidence?? - Nevertheless Im in a catch 22 situation where I feel I cant stop ... just in case!!  

I have another scan on Monday, so I will let you all know how many of the 11 have continued to develop – My EC is probably 14 January so I will know soon enough!

    to you all


----------



## Hope33

Hi Jasmine,

Wishing you the best of luck for your egg collection - 11 sounds great so fingers crossed this is your time.

I have been on buserlin for nearly 2 weeks now and have my first scan on Wednesday to see if I'm ready to start the stimming drugs.  I'm so nervous as up until now everything has been fine with the injections - I just hope that I respond to the stimming drugs and produce some eggs  .

Re: acupuncture - my lady swapped clinics last time and I got hopelessly lost trying to find the new one. I ended up being 25 minutes late for my session and I was so annoyed/tearful by the time she stuck the pins in me I doubt that it did any good!  Needless to say I was totally hacked off handing her £35 for a 35 minute session.  However, like you, I'm going to go back just incase it really does help with the eggs!!

Let us know how you get on.  Big Hugs xx


----------



## lolabelle1

hey Jasmine,
Good luck for for your EC- you seem to be responding great this time!x

Hope- Good luck gor Wednesday x


----------



## donna80

hi hope, 
im also new here and i start my first round of ivf/icsi on saturday, all my levels are ok our problem is a male factor, 
we have been trying for 4 years + 
i had a simler problem with my gp, he gave us a false reading for my husband 3 times over 18 months, 


good luck and all the best with your treatment

Donna xxx


----------



## minkey114

HI saw this post and had to comment, my best friends sister has low AMH (I think 2.5) and was told she had a very low chance with IVF......she had her first tx of ICSI before Christmas and found out on New years Day that she is pregnant!!

There is always hope, and Drs are proved wrong every single day x x


----------



## MummyBear10

I am very new to this but in a very similar situation to you. I was diagnosed with severe endometriosis in March 2009 and since then I have been thrown into the horrible nightmare of infertility worries. My hubby and I have been trying to conceive naturally for 18 months and having been referred to Leicester fertility clinic we were due to start IVF in January (private as my hubby has daughter from previous relationship). Up until December all of my bloods had come back as what my gyn says are "normal" however just before Christmas I was told that a recent blood test had shown that my AMH is only 2.4, my ovary's had began to fail, and as a result I should consider egg donor if I wanted to achieve pregnancy. Needless to say I was and still am totally devastated!!!! I am only 31! and I really thought that although we were finding it difficult to conceive I believed that time was on my side and with a little help I would eventually have a baby of my own.  I cant help but wonder if the fact that I have endo all over my ovaries would affect my AMH and keep hoping that this is the case and that the test is wrong although my consultant has said that the levels will only decline and not improve.

Following a consultation with my consultant at Leicester fertility clinic early Jan we have decided to go ahead with one cycle of IVF anyway to see how I resond. I have been told our chances are less that 5% but I need to give it a go, if only to get closure on the option of ever having my own child.

I would really love to speak with people in a similar situation and would really really love to hear of any success stories with low AMH to spur me on through my treatment. I am due to start short cycle with my February period.


I would also be interested to hear from anyone who has sever endometriosis and low AMH


----------



## Anilih

Hi Caa
Not sure if you read my response to Hope. But I have similar AMH as you (2.45). I was also put on short protocol and was successful at first attempt with IVF. You are younger than me so even if you don't have many eggs, the quality of your eggs are likely to be good. I don't have endo so am afraid won't be able to comment. Are they recommending DE because you have low AMH or endo or both? I am not a health professional but DE at 
31 seems a bit drastic and I for one never heard of it.
You are right to want to have a try with your eggs.  
DH and I are now pregnant with our first and I will be 12 weeks 
next week so you see there is hope. 
Chin up and be positive. I remember the time when they told 
me about my level how low I felt so I understand how you feel.
All the best
Anilih x


----------



## MummyBear10

Anilih

I cannot tell you how much your words mean!
I am so pleased that all is working out for you and your success gives me the courage to hold on to a bit of hope.
Yes my consultant recommended DE because of my very low AMH level and has told me that I stand less that 5% chance of IVF working. I feel very strongly about giving it a go (like something inside is telling me to) and reading the success stories on here has certainly given me the strength to! 
I am very nervous about the treatment but am trying to keep a positive outlook and am doing everything I can including helathy eating, no drinking, no smoking, multi vits and acupuncture.

It really has put a little light into my world hearing your experinece. When I got the news about my AMH it was such a blow but you have made me feel a whole world better xx

Do you have any advice as I approach my treatment next month?


----------



## Anilih

Caa
All I did was eat very healthy no junk food(upped my protein) and prayed a lot. Just look after yourself and try to relax. I am not much of a drinker but I usually would have a glass of wine if out for dinner with friends but I gave that up a couple of months before TX but there is no evidence total abstinence helps. There are ladies here who drunk moderately and were successful. I just did what felt right for me.
I am so glad you found some hope in my story. 
I pray everything works out for you
Anilih
X


----------



## MummyBear10

Ladies I am due to start short cycle IVF in approx 10 days now with next period and feeling positive but really anxious. I only have the one shot at IVF as clinic will only support one cycle to see how i respond due to AMH levels. I have waited for this a long time but now it is close I am scared of it all being over. Any advice on what to do to prepare will be gratefully received xx


----------

